# Farm Insurance



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I am looking to change my home/farm insurance policy, does anyone have a suggestion for insurance company who will insure farm and home. Currently with Farm Bureau but they are requiring some unreasonable demands or they will cancel my farm umbrella.


----------



## Tuckerness (Oct 8, 2020)

You definitely need to find another insurance company, but everything depends on the city you're living in, maybe you can search on Google for the best insurance company near you and you can check for some good offers. I always had bad experience with insurance companies, they always wants to take your money and never return anything back. I am saying this because once my house was flooded and I called them and they said that I need to wait for two weeks. I was like wth and just found damage control 911 a disaster restoration company from Orlando Fl. These guys fixed everything in one day for a very good price. Then I decided to search for another insurance company.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Go find and talk to a independent agent. 

But don't be surprised at what a new company wants you to do 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I am insured with Farm Bureau. I would like to hear what the unreasonable demands are.

Are you sure it is the company or is it the agent? It never hurts to compare companies but I guess it would depend on what you are looking for your farm.


----------



## Ratob (Dec 14, 2020)

Banned Spammer


----------

